# Spanky - Ongoing Picture Thread



## jomeigs

My baby boy is home. He is so sweet and calm. The trip home didn’t phase him. Sat in the front of the carrier just watching everything. When we got home, he hopped on my finger and wanted to stay there. I am so beyond happy. I started calling him Spanky without even thinking. Lol. But I didn’t decide between Spanky and Jasper. Lol. Welcome home sweet boy.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh!! He is simply precious and I am TOTALLY smitten with him.

He definitely should be named Spanky -- it's the perfect name for him! :jumping:
Just look at those darling little budgie boy cheeks. 
*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh!! He is simply precious and I am TOTALLY smitten with him.
> 
> He definitely should be named Spanky -- it's the perfect name for him! :jumping:
> Just look at those darling little budgie boy cheeks.
> *


Isn't he the cutest?! And OMG, he is so calm, sweet and so at ease. He wants to be with me, he was eating millet while I held him. He preens and grooms himself while I hold him. I put him in his cage for the night and he is all over wanting to get out. I wanted to keep holding him ,but wanted him to settle into his cage before the lights go out. He was digging and kicking his seed out of his dish. I think I may pick up a silo feeder or something. He certainly is acting like a Spanky! My Little Rascal!!!


----------



## Cody

Wow, :loveeyes: he is just so cute, please post more pictures as he grows.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I want to use his picture on the April Banner/Title. He is just TOO cute for words.*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *I want to use his picture on the April Banner/Title. He is just TOO cute for words.*


That would be awesome. He is so sweet. The only thing with him is, he is a mad man in his cage. I consistently find him in his empty food dish. He kicks all of the seed out. He will frantically pace his cage. He does eventually settle. I think he just doesn't want to be in his cage. I had to go out today to get him a silo type feeder. He doesn't seem to have any fear. I am so in love with this boy.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Spanky will definitely be the "featured" budgie next month! Keep those pictures coming. *


----------



## StarlingWings

He's absolutely precious!  Congratulations!


----------



## jomeigs

OMG! How I love this little guy. Love how different his color looks depending on the lighting.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Joyce,

Spanky is one of the absolute CUTEST budgies I've ever seen and I adore his mutation.
I love the pictures you are posting!

Would you like me to move your thread over to the Budgie Pictures section and make it an on-going thread so you can have all the pictures in one place?*


----------



## Cody

jomeigs said:


> OMG! How I love this little guy. Love how different his color looks depending on the lighting.


I just want to tickle those sweet puffy cheeks.


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Joyce,
> 
> Spanky is one of the absolute CUTEST budgies I've ever seen and I adore his mutation.
> I love the pictures you are posting!
> 
> Would you like me to move your thread over to the Budgie Pictures section and make it an on-going thread so you can have all the pictures in one place?*


Thank you. I love taking pictures of him. He is so photogenic. His personality is super cute too. I love how calm and accepting he is of new things. I thought he was going to freak when I started the dust buster. Nope, not even a flinch. 
Sure, we can move over to photos. Thank you.


----------



## jomeigs

I want out Mommy. Spanky has been home 1 week today! I love this little guy.


----------



## Cody

Poor baby, he looks like he is in jail  he gets cuter with every picture.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Spanky is the Brightest Baby Budgie Boy EVER!*


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you everyone! He really is the cutest little guy! He is bringing me so much happiness. I can kiss that cute face all day!


----------



## jomeigs

So today I made a batch of chop. Spanky was supervising  Hopefully he will learn to love chop. At least he is experimenting with his sprouts.


----------



## StarlingWings

He's precious! I hope he had a bite  :fingerx:


----------



## jomeigs

StarlingWings said:


> He's precious! I hope he had a bite  :fingerx:


He has been eating the sprouts


----------



## FaeryBee

*Such a good boy!!*


----------



## jomeigs

My very handsome Spanky this morning. He has been home 2 weeks now. He continues to amaze me with his sweet and calm disposition.


----------



## Cody

So handsome, Darla is going to be in love. :loveeyes:


----------



## jomeigs

Cody said:


> So handsome, Darla is going to be in love. :loveeyes:


About 2 more weeks until they meet. They have been talking to each other. I want to be sure Spanky has a good strong bond with me before they meet. Darla will come to me and has no fear. But she is 100% witchy female. Lol! She comes to me and then bites. Maybe Spanky can teach her how to play nice. I love her either way.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Spanky is a true heart-throb all the way!*


----------



## jomeigs

Spanky has got the cutest little face!!! He is giving me way too much cuteness aggression!! Lol. I just want squish him with a ton of kisses.


----------



## Cody

jomeigs said:


> Spanky has got the cutest little face!!! He is giving me way too much cuteness aggression!! Lol. I just want squish him with a ton of kisses.


Me too, he is so adorable!


----------



## jomeigs

Obsessed with this baby boy!!


----------



## Cody

jomeigs said:


> Obsessed with this baby boy!!
> View attachment 256239


 In this most recent picture I see something white on his cere beginning at the bottom, I cannot tell from the picture if this is just flakiness due to dryness or if it is the beginning of scaly face mites, keep an eye on it. If it is mites you will need to get him treated so it does not get worse. It is a simple treatment usually applied by the vet. He is looking so sweet.


----------



## Lexmacelade

jomeigs said:


> My baby boy is home. He is so sweet and calm. The trip home didn’t phase him. Sat in the front of the carrier just watching everything. When we got home, he hopped on my finger and wanted to stay there. I am so beyond happy. I started calling him Spanky without even thinking. Lol. But I didn’t decide between Spanky and Jasper. Lol. Welcome home sweet boy.


He is so adorable!


----------



## jomeigs




----------



## FaeryBee

*The cutest little baby budgie EVER!! Thank you for posting the picture -- I'm going to need a minimum of at least one per week to keep from going into withdrawal!*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *The cutest little baby budgie EVER!! Thank you for posting the picture -- I'm going to need a minimum of at least one per week to keep from going into withdrawal!*


Lol! Thank you! He really is super cute!! My phone is overloaded with his photos! Here is another photo. Everyday when I go to get him, this is him. Just waiting to come out. I have so much cuteness aggression with him!!


----------



## JuneBird

Oh my gosh, Spanky is the CUTEST baby budgie I have EVER seen.


----------



## jomeigs

JuneBird said:


> Oh my gosh, Spanky is the CUTEST baby budgie I have EVER seen.


I know!!! And I can't believe he is all mine


----------



## jomeigs

Spanky took his first bath today


----------



## FaeryBee

*Such a good boy! Way to go, Spanky. 🐥*


----------



## jomeigs

How old am I now mommy? 12 weeks old Spanky


----------



## Cody

Adorable picture.


----------



## StarlingWings

OMG - he's too precious for words!


----------



## FaeryBee

*How is it that he simply keeps getting cuter!? I LOVE HIM 💜💜*


----------



## jomeigs

Thank you everyone. He really is so cute!!!! I love this little guy so much. And to even make him cuter, he has started talking


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, that is GREAT!! You'll have to see if you can get a recording or video with him talking.
What is he saying now?*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh, that is GREAT!! You'll have to see if you can get a recording or video with him talking.
> What is he saying now?*


I will try and get a video. He is saying pretty bird. My daughter told me she heard him say pretty bird. I thought, no way, he is only 12 weeks old. Then the following morning I woke up to what sounded like talking. But I couldn't hear it to well. Then that night my son came to me and told me heard Spanky say pretty bird. I purchased a video cam, so I can watch and listen to him. It just came and will set it up this weekend.


----------



## FaeryBee

*That's super. Some budgies will actually begin to talk at 8 weeks so it isn't surprising that Spanky has started at 12. Since he's got pretty bird down now, you ca' n switch to something like "Whatcha doin'?" When he learns it you'll find he combines the phrases at times. Pretty bird, whatcha doing? Whatcha doing, pretty bird? 

When Skipper was talking, he'd mix up his name and Scooter's name sometimes so he'd end up saying, "Whatcha doin' Skipooter?" *


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *That's super. Some budgies will actually begin to talk at 8 weeks so it isn't surprising that Spanky has started at 12. Since he's got pretty bird down now, you ca' n switch to something like "Whatcha doin'?" When he learns it you'll find he combines the phrases at times. Pretty bird, whatcha doing? Whatcha doing, pretty bird?
> 
> When Skipper was talking, he'd mix up his name and Scooter's name sometimes so he'd end up saying, "Whatcha doin' Skipooter?" *


Lol! So cute. I didn't know they could start talking so young. This morning I thought I heard him say I love you. I am listening too hard! Lol!


----------



## FaeryBee

*He may have said it -- I wouldn't be a bit surprised. Look for the videos of "Disco the Budgie" on YouTube if you've never seen/listened to them. That little fellow was quite amazing!*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *He may have said it -- I wouldn't be a bit surprised. Look for the videos of "Disco the Budgie" on YouTube if you've never seen/listened to them. That little fellow was quite amazing!*


Yes I know Disco. I love him!!! So sad that he has passed. Such a special little guy.


----------



## jomeigs

Just some more photos because I just can't stop taking his picture! I so beyond blessed with this boy. You can see his blue feet in the photo of him on the floor. Is this normal for his mutation?


----------



## Cody

I don't know specifically about Spanky's mutation but I do know that some mutations have darker feet. My guy Perry's feet are bluish purple.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, that is normal for Spanky's mutation -- but please don't ask me to name the mutation because I'm horrible at that. LOL*


----------



## jomeigs

Cody said:


> I don't know specifically about Spanky's mutation but I do know that some mutations have darker feet. My guy Perry's feet are bluish purple.


So cute!! I didn't notice Spanky's blue feet until my daughter mentioned it. It matches his cere. I was curious if it was a mutation thing or it just randomly happens.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It depends on the budgie's mutation as to whether or not it has the pinkish legs/feet or the bluish/gray legs feet.
Same with lovebirds. I have a green peach-cheeked lovebird with gray legs/feet and a lutino peach-cheeked lovebird with pink legs feet. My budgies are different dependent upon their particular mutation.*


----------



## jomeigs

My baby boy has been having his first molt and seems like it is lasting forever! Lol! Spanky is no longer looking like a baby 😢. He is about 5 months old now.


----------



## Cody

Looking quite dapper and I love the pompadour he has developed, quite the ladies man. How do he and Darla get along?


----------



## jomeigs

Cody said:


> Looking quite dapper and I love the pompadour he has developed, quite the ladies man. How do he and Darla get along?


Thank you. They still haven't met. Hasn't been the right time. Between Darla going into condition and the crazy molting going on, it hasn't been a good opportunity. I want them both at their best. Hopefully in the next week or two, they will meet. Darla is a wild and crazy girl, hope that is different when she meets him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sparky is all grown up!! 
What a very handsome chap he's become. 
First the most darling baby ever and now this. I'm not sure my heart can handle it. 💚💚*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *Sparky is all grown up!!
> What a very handsome chap he's become.
> First the most darling baby ever and now this. I'm not sure my heart can handle it. 💚💚*


My baby boy is growing up for sure! He is such a special guy! I can't wait to see how he looks without all those pin feathers. I am hoping he can show Darla the way. I love her for who she is, but she sure is a moody girl!


----------



## StarlingWings

He's such a handsome little boy


----------



## jomeigs

Some more photos of my Spanky. He is such an amazing guy. He can now turnaround on command. Such a smart little guy. I have a little video of it, but I do not think I can add it here. I finally introduced him and Darla. Didn't go to well. She just wanted to bite him. I tried to get her away from her cage to meet him, but she kept flying back to it. She is not comfortable away from her cage. Spanky would then fly to the top of her cage and she would just try and bite his toes. Will try different approaches. Unfortunately I had to trim Spanky's wings for his safety. I really didn't want to do it as I was working on recall with him. But he kept flying to my big birds cages and his play area is close to my sliding back door. I kept putting it off, but I didn't want anything to happen to him. So until I figure out something that will work, I had to clip him  But he doesn't seem phased by it at all.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've missed seeing Spanky! He is such a handsome fellow!*


----------



## StarlingWings

He's just adorable


----------



## jomeigs

Spanky is about 7 months old now! I am so obsessed with this guy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've missed seeing this handsome fellow!! Thank you so much for posting updated pictures. I'm as smitten with him now as I was when you brought him home! 💚💚💚*


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *I've missed seeing this handsome fellow!! Thank you so much for posting updated pictures. I'm as smitten with him now as I was when you brought him home! 💚💚💚*


Thank you!! He really is a special guy! And he is so darn cute!! I am so lucky to have him.


----------



## jomeigs

Spanky's latest photos! He is still so sweet and easy going!!


----------



## Cody

I was just looking at his baby pictures the other day, good to see him, quite an impressive pompadour he has, looks like his coloring has really darkened as he has matured, handsome guy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I LOVE SPANKY!! 💚💚

Budgies are lactose intolerant so I wouldn't allow Spanky to drink the milk from the cereal bowl. *


----------



## jomeigs

FaeryBee said:


> *I LOVE SPANKY!! 💚💚
> 
> Budgies are lactose intolerant so I wouldn't allow Spanky to drink the milk from the cereal bowl. *


Thank you. I didn't let him stay there, just wanted to grab a photo. He actually wanted to bathe in it. Lol!


----------



## vrabec

Wow this guy is cute, first time seeing this ongoing picture thread! He sort of looks like Johnny Bravo here 😁 Woah, momma!


jomeigs said:


> View attachment 259197


----------

